# Texas Caviar



## GrannyG (Jan 26, 2007)

TEXAS CAVIAR

2  cans of black-eyed peas, drain only one can
1 small finely diced onion
1 tomato, diced fine
2 avocados, cubed
1/2 can of black olives, cut part of them in half

Pour one small bottle of Catalina Dressing over this mixture and let it get good and cold in the refrigerator. This is so delicious. We also like to add diced fine jalapeño pepper to it, gives it a little fire. Serve with assorted crackers.


----------



## T-roy (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi GannyG,

I've read & saved two of your recipes in the last 5 minutes. Thanks!

Keep on posting!


----------



## Candocook (Jan 28, 2007)

I make something similar--a sweet/sour vinaigrette, peas, red onion, diced green and red bell pepper, tomato, maybe jalapeno.  I like to serve it as a side for  a pulled pork BBQ dinner--or on New Year's Day to serve as the "peas" for good luck.


----------



## QSis (Jan 28, 2007)

GrannyG said:
			
		

> TEXAS CAVIAR
> 
> 2 cans of black-eyed peas, drain only one can
> 1 small finely diced onion
> ...


 
This sounds great to serve as a summer salad, too!  Thanks!

Lee


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 28, 2007)

Candocook said:
			
		

> I make something similar--a sweet/sour vinaigrette, peas, red onion, diced green and red bell pepper, tomato, maybe jalapeno. I like to serve it as a side for a pulled pork BBQ dinner--or on New Year's Day to serve as the "peas" for good luck.


 

Where did you get my recipe??


----------



## Candocook (Jan 28, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Where did you get my recipe??


 
I've been trying to hide from you, you know. Came in through the back door, grabbed it and ran!!   ;o)


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 28, 2007)

Ah Haaa! I heard a strange noise a few nites back...I assumed it was only "Aunt Jane" the resident ghost here at Twin Oaks...But now I see it was you!!! Ah well...since it was you...I'll let it slide.(this time)


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 28, 2007)

It's my recipe too!  lol  I love this stuff - it is also good to use on top of a salad as it's the dressing "included".  I make a vinaigrette versus the Catalina - and I include cilantro and sometimes good fresh corn kernels.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 28, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> It's my recipe too! lol I love this stuff - it is also good to use on top of a salad as it's the dressing "included". I make a vinaigrette versus the Catalina - and I include cilantro and sometimes good fresh corn kernels.


 
So you have been slipping in my back door too! Not only did you get the recipe...you got a copy of the variation page! Honestly...the lengths some people will go to for a prize winning recipe


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 28, 2007)

Didn't you even notice the mess in your kitchen - Candocook and I stayed there and made it!  I guess we forgot to leave you some - sorry


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 28, 2007)

I must confess I did not notice the kitchen...as I left very early that morning to go deer hunting...My DW didn't say anything about it. She probably just thought I had been in there...according to her it is always a mess after I have been in there....of course I disagree


----------

